#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Inbound klantenservicemedewerker per direct; tanger marokko

## DP Services

* INBOUND KLANTENSERVICEMEDEWERKER* 



Wij zijn per direct op zoek naar enthousiaste Nederlandstalige klantenservicemedewerkers voor de werklocatie Tanger, Marokko.


*- Wens jij te werken in Marokko?*
*- Sta jij graag iedere dag in verbinding met klanten?* 
*- Krijg jij plezier om anderen aan de telefoon te helpen en van de juiste informatie te voorzien?* 
*- Zelfstandigheid en punctualiteit zijn helemaal jouw ding?*




Als klantenservicemedewerker zorg jij ervoor dat ieder gesprek vakkundig wordt behandeld. Je weet goed naar de klanten te luisteren, straalt rust en vertrouwen uit.
Met de juiste motivatie ben jij, in een mum van tijd klaargestoomd, om klanten te woord te staan.

*
Startdatum:* in overleg z.s.m. !!





*JOUW VAARDIGHEDEN:*

Je beheerst uitstekend de Nederlandse taal in woord en geschriftJe hebt een genoten opleiding minimaal op MBO - HAVO niveauJe hebt minimaal 1 jaar ervaring in onder andere: Inbound/ Outbound, Telemarketing, Sales, of een callcenter/ klantenservice omgevingJe bent klantvriendelijk en kunt goed naar de klanten luisterenJe hebt een prettige telefoonstemJe bent enthousiast en jong (van geest)Je bent gedisciplineerd, positieve ingesteld, en weet zelfstandig te werken.Flexibele en proactiefAffiniteit met computers



*ARBEIDSVOORWAARDEN:*


Aantrekkelijk salaris van 11.000 dirham netto per maandFulltime werkweek van 40 uurParttime werken is in overleg mogelijkDe werktijden zijn van 08:00 uur Nederlandse tijd, tot 16:30 uur (maandag t/m vrijdag)De 2 kleine pauzes worden doorbetaaldFeestdagen worden doorbetaald18 vakantiedagen*Plus vakantiegeld!!*Contract onbepaalde tijd (proefperiode van 2 maanden)Zorgverzekering (CNSS)_Een ontspannen sfeer, en een gezond ontbijt staat degelijks klaar voor je_.


*ENTHOUSIAST! GAAF!* 
Solliciteer dan direct op de functie van klantenservicemedewerker. Mail ons je CV met een korte motivatie naar:
[email protected]



Met vriendelijke groeten,
*DP Services Contact Center*

www.dpservices.eu

----------

